# another new old guy



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

new here but not new. just workin on the post count. thanks.


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

i need to be able to send a pm here.


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

ugh, starting from scratch again. hassle.


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

i'm just gonna abuse my own thread for a bit


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

i eat dbol like a hog


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

almost there, just have to keep


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

ladies and gentlemen i think we have a winner!


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

crap, how many posts before i can send a pm here?


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

i guess i just assumed industry standard would be ten


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

it's been so long i can't remember


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

i don't know why this isn't the same account


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

as asf, post count doesn't carry over


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

maybe i'm just an idiot but sometimes i'm on the wrong forum


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

and it takes me ten minutes to figure it out


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

because the two board are almost identical


----------



## Greedy (Dec 21, 2014)

i thought it was 10 posts for being able to send a pm guess not?


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah I got it going. Maybe 15 posts.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 21, 2014)

soliloquy much madddad ? 

jk Welcome bud.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to IMF brother..


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome aboard Mad! I eat Dbol like a hog as well


----------



## jas101 (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome bro.


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome brah... Enjoy!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

